# New Pictures of Mary Rose



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

I finally got to use the scanner at work to upload the pages of the album I did for Mary Rose. SO now there are new pictures of my little angel. You can get to them from my signature or this link here

Mary Rose

Gossamer


----------



## arthead (Nov 25, 2003)

crying with you now Gossamer... she is beautiful & is with you always


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

what a beautiful girl you had! I'm just speachless right now! Your love is so powerful in those pictures


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

She touches my heart, and so do you.


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama (Dec 3, 2002)

thank you for sharing your precious daughter with us, gossamer.

k


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

what beautiful pages, the love just pours out of them.
Thanks for sharing Mary Rose with us

((hugs)) to you

tara


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Thank you







she's amazing. I'm so honored that you would share her with me.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Those pictures are lovely.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## weetzie (May 29, 2003)

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

breathtaking, gossamer, i wish you peace & eventual happiness.


----------



## ja mama (Sep 6, 2003)

It feels like such an honor to be allowed to share images of something so precious and intimate. And I really thank you!

As a sidenote, your full name is on your hospital bracelet, and being paranoid, I didn't know if you realized that, or cared that anyone could see it.


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

Gossamer, thank you so much for sharing.

What a beautiful little girl, and what a radiantly strong, loving mama.

You are an inspiration.


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

Thank you, Gossamer. Mary Rose is precious. You've done an incredible job on her memory book.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

What a lovely memory book for such a lovely little girl. I am so sorry that she can't still be here with you to make more memories.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh Gossamer, I am, as always, in tears for you and I am so sad and so touched at how you honour her memory. Gentle







of healing for you.


----------



## ~Lara Croft~ (Sep 9, 2003)

*Blessings to you Gossamer









Mary Rose is so beautiful.Such a precious little angel.*


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Gossamer,
What a beautiful tribute to Mary Rose! She is beautiful and so obviously loved. I'm so glad that she touched your life. The pages are beautifully done. Thank you for sharing them with us.
((hugs))


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Thank you you all so much for your kind words. I am pleased to know that my love and adoration of my daughter is able to be translated through her memory book.
Gossamer


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

Gossamer,

As always, I am so touched by the love I feel whenever I look at those pictures. Both of you are just so beautiful.

Thank you so much for sharing them.


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

I just wanted to say how your pictures touched my heart, and felt your deep love for Mary Rose. You are very strong and she was very lucky.

Anna


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Just a shameless bump for my daughter. All the nurses in the hospital told me how pretty she is. It is nice to have that confirmed by my friends.
Gossamer


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

Gossamer, your love for Mary Rose shines through in the pictures and in your words. I wish you had her here right now. She is so loved--by you and by many of us here at MDC.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Thank you fro sharing her pictures with us. I feel so honored to have seen them.


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

Gossamer those are breath-taking.

Leah


----------



## Kiyomi (Apr 11, 2003)

Oh Gossamer, your daughter is so beautiful! Her memory book is so lovely.

You remain a wonderful mommy to your little angel, and all of that sweet mama-love shines like a beacon through your posts and pictures.









Thank you for sharing this sacred part of your life with us.


----------



## lisabc311 (May 18, 2003)

Thank you for sharing. Those pictures are beautiful.


----------



## doulamomvicki (Nov 4, 2003)

Thank you for sharing


----------

